
Interesting Comment by Bank of America's CEO Brian Moynihan - stevenj
He said: &quot;Of the $53 billion in expenses we&#x27;ll have next year, $5 [billion] will be to move coin, currency, and checks around the system.&quot;<p>Source at 1:41 [Video]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;videos&#x2F;2017-12-21&#x2F;bofa-ceo-on-bitcoin-is-anonymous-currency-wanted-video
======
AnimalMuppet
I knew a guy who was a pilot. His job was, literally, to fly checks around the
country. A plane full of checks is a lot of money - enough money that a day's
interest on it is more than the cost of using the plane to fly checks.

But this was maybe 10 years ago. At the time he said that his job was going to
go away in a year or two because the banks were going to electronic
settlement.

------
Top19
Seems like that’s appropriate for a bank. Anyone else care to comment or share
context?

------
matt_the_bass
Value to weight ratio must make coin super expensive.

